# Hello



## glassy (Aug 28, 2014)

I can't really write, but I enjoy reading. I got tired of viewing this forum all the time as an outsider (always browse the forums regularly to see what you people have to say), so I've taken the leap and signed up.
I doubt I'll be posting all that much, I'll just be the ghost in the background that none of you are aware of.
Anyway, hi


----------



## aj47 (Aug 28, 2014)

Welcome to the community.  Feel free to add to our writing discussions.  There are parts of the forum you can't see until you have made ten posts. So post something, level up, and see what the fuss is about.


----------



## Nickleby (Aug 28, 2014)

You don't have to be a full-blown writer to talk about fiction. Who knows, you may find you have a hidden talent for writing critiques. Once you become a full member, you have access to our workshops and some new stuff from our peeps.

Welcome to Writing Forums. Contact a staff member if you have questions or concerns.


----------



## glassy (Aug 28, 2014)

Thank you for the welcome. Hopefully I come across some discussions in which I feel my input may be appropriate


----------



## Plasticweld (Aug 28, 2014)

I don't know how high the bar is around here when it comes to how qualified any of us are when it comes to offering an opinion, we're writers, we make up stories (its kind of like being a good liar) except the better you are, the more respect you get.  


If you want get instant respect around here,  write a poem about an alien, then covert it to a song, then Blog the post... You will be noticed. 


Welcome...Bob


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Aug 28, 2014)

Plasticweld said:


> I don't know how high the bar is around here when it comes to how qualified any of us are when it comes to offering an opinion, we're writers, we make up stories (its kind of like being a good liar) except the better you are, the more respect you get.
> 
> 
> If you want get instant respect around here,  write a poem about an alien, then covert it to a song, then Blog the post... You will be noticed.
> ...



There once was a martian named Fred
He had feet that were made of lead
He tripped on a shoe
His face then turned blue
And now he just hides in a shed


Well I'm halfway there:lol:

Anyway Hi "Ghost". You'll find that we are quite normal people 


Okay maybe not.:highly_amused:


----------



## glassy (Aug 28, 2014)

Perhaps you'll see me around offering opinions then. I'm not all that bothered about being noticed, I just enjoyed reading the threads available to me as a visitor and thought I may as well sign up, makes it easier to browse around and all that.
Maybe one day all my stalking of these threads will inspire me to try writing something, even if it is a poem about an alien.
mrmustard, I'm by no means normal (is anyone?), so hopefully I'll fit right in!


----------



## Pandora (Aug 28, 2014)

Hi glassy, glad you leaped our way. I look forward to sharing and listening, welcome!


----------



## glassy (Aug 28, 2014)

Thanks Pandora, I look forward to reading what you have to share!


----------



## TKent (Aug 28, 2014)

Hey there Ghost!  This week alone I have engaged in posts titled: "what song am I listening to", "What am I reading", and of course "totally pointless posts". I'd say if you are breathing, you are way past qualified!! Welcome aboard!  Also, if you if you like to read, there is a beta readers group. Hope you join us!

LMAO Plasticweld- so that's the secret 



Plasticweld said:


> If you want get instant respect around here,  write a poem about an alien, then covert it to a song, then Blog the post... You will be noticed


----------



## glassy (Aug 28, 2014)

Hello TKent, luckily I often partake in the activity known as breathing, so good to hear that qualifies me! Will definitely be checking out some of those posts, thank you for the information.

You are all very welcoming people!


----------



## TKent (Aug 28, 2014)

Paying it forward! Be sure to do the same  I'll be looking for some posts..LOL



glassy said:


> You are all very welcoming people!


----------



## glassy (Aug 28, 2014)

TKent said:


> Paying it forward! Be sure to do the same



Will try my best!


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Aug 30, 2014)

Hi there, glassy, and congratulations on making that leap into the dark side! Don't worry, we have cookies! :cookie:


----------

